# My boys <3



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey! Just thought I would share some pics of my pack!

My 6 y/o Shiba Inu named Cash, and my currently 14 w/o Australian Kelpie/Border collie mix (looks purebred Kelpie!) Anyone else own these breeds?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Such beautiful dogs. 
I love your Shiba Inu's looks.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love your dogs!! Thumper is adorable!!!


----------



## Puptart (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you certain he's part border collie? O_O I just don't see it. Either way, beautiful boys <3


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Very, Very certain . I met the mommy and him when he was still nursing...I didn't meet the Dad whom he looks like, but the mother was definitely border collie, apparently she was part border collie and part australian shepherd, but she looked %100 Border collie, so I'm not totally accurate by saying he is 1/2 Kelpie and 1/2 BC, cuz ther eis some aussie in there too, but its too confusing when everyone always asks "What is he!?!" its just easier to say Kelpie and BC cross lol. The entire litter looked like the Kelpie.. out of 7 pups, NONE of them had a hint of B/C features. all brown/tan, black/tan, black/white, fawn/tan short hair, big eared Kelpie looks!

Thanks btw, I think he is a pretty neat lookin pup too! He gets tons of compliments ...although, everyones guesses are either Min Pin or Doberman LOL . Kelpies must be pretty rare because I have not met a single person that knows of them.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> Love your dogs!! Thumper is adorable!!!


Thank you!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Here are pictures of dogs that closely resemble Thumpers parents.

I've only seen pictures of Thumpers Dad, and met his Mom in person.. she is an all black BC/Aussie mix with a bit of white on her face/chest. The pic is the only one I could find that closely resembles what she looked like.

The brown/tan Kelpie is pretty much spitting image of Thumpers Dad, by the pictures i've seen anyway.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Some more of my boys.. Thumper @ 14.5 weeks


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

thumper is getting big! do you have any idea what weight he will top out at?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know how I missed these pics of your Boy's. They are beautiful.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, both Thumper's parents were under 50lbs, I think the Mom was around 35-40lbs and the dad I think was around 40-45 lbs. Thumper is currently around 25-30lbs, but I will know for sure tomorrow when he goes to the vet for his last puppy booster. The last time he was at the vet about 4 weeks ago he was 22 lbs. I dont expect him to be a very big dog. He's 5 months old now, and maybe just a wee bit taller than my Shiba who is approx 15" tall, so if i had to take a well educated guess, i'm going to put my bets that he wont exceed 22" tall, and 45 lbs.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thumper updates! Taken yesterday. Went to the vet on Wednesday and he was 23 lbs! A lot lighter then I thought. I just checked and he's actually only 4 months currently, I thought he may have been a bit older by now lol. I think his growth rate is throwing me off lol.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Either way, he's getting a bit too big to be sitting in my lap, but that doesn't seem to stop him, I dunno what it is but that puppy loves to sleep in my lap no matter how uncomfortable he looks


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Well its been a while since i've posted some updated pics! Cash of course looks the same but my little Thumper is now 6 months old!!


----------



## R.Scott (Sep 18, 2011)

They both look so awesome!
Thunper does look full Kelpie, that's amazing.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are beautiful! I really love Thumper's eyes.........actually just Thumper in general.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thumper is an interesting dog.. It is amazing that he looks purebred Kelpie, all of his littermates looked purebred Kelpie too.. Its likely cuz his Dad is purebred so I guess he had the dominant genes compared to the border collie/aussie mom. He has the energy and witt of all 3 breeds combined that's for sure, Loves to be busy, very obedient.. and he is quite small. I was expecting him to be quite a bit bigger but at 6 months old he's approx 25lbs and not much taller than my shiba. I'm curious to see how much more he will grow.

His eyes are pretty crazy.. they change colors..outside they are light greenish blue, inside they are yellowy green.. obviously because of the sunlight they look more blue..

You wouldn't believe how many people at the dog parks say "OMG look at that him he's a mini pinscher isn't he?".. LOL.

Kelpies are not very common here that's for sure, and the ones that do exist likely are never seen because they are working on farms and ranches.
,


----------



## Mattoboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Cute!! I love all the boys!


----------



## trashisart (Oct 18, 2011)

What good looking dogs! Awesome pics glad I just came across them!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you all  Cash and Thumper say thanks too!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's a few more.. The black doggie is Thumpers girlfriend, Leia. Bet you can't guess what kind of mix she is!? hehe..


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

And some more! These pics are Thumper roughly at about 6 months old now..

Does anyone have any idea how much longer he will still be growing and filling out? He is currently about mmm.. I wanna say about 16-17" tall, and somewhere around 25 lbs and definitely no more than 30 lbs. His last vet visit 2 months ago he was 22 lbs, and has put on a bit since then but not a lot.


----------



## R.Scott (Sep 18, 2011)

Dogs usually keep growing till they are about 1 year old, then they start to fill out more. Most dogs are fully mature by the time they are 3-4 years old. He looks adorable! He's smaller than he looks in the pictures. My corgi and vallhund weigh more than him (and they aren't fat at all). My corgi is 30lbs and my vallhund is 35lbs.

If he's 6 months old and 20lbs, he'll probably be around 30-35ish most likely. I love his eyes. He's an amazing looking dog!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks  He's definitely smaller than he looks in pictures, I thought he was going to be quite a bit bigger actually. He's a bit longer, taller and heavier than my Shiba Inu who is about 15" tall and 20lbs, but not by much. My scale at home is broken but I can honestly say he's likely not over 30lbs (He only feels about 5-8 lbs heavier then Cash). His last vet visit 2 or so months ago was 22lbs so I'll take an educated guess that he is maybe 27lbs tops. He probably has a good 2-3 inches on Cash, so another educated guess would be approx 17" tall..but I will measure him next time i think about it. 

I know his Mom who was 1/2 mini aussie and 1/2 border collie was quite small, She probably wasn't much taller than Thumper's height and maybe 30-35 lbs max. I was told his purebred working Kelpie father also was slightly taller than his Mom as well was under 40lbs. 

I'm actually quite happy he turned out smaller than I expected, he's a perfect size for us having a second dog compared to our smaller than usual Shiba. 

He gets compliments everywhere he goes, we adore him very much!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Few more recents


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your Boy's are just so beautiful!  Thumper's eyes get me every time! He is soooo adorable and a nice size, not too big, not too little.  I was trying for a smaller dog when I got Benny and Abbylynn ....no such luck! Lol!  I definitely misjudged.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Hehe Thumpers eyes get me every time too...I dunno what it is but they certainly add character.. they're almost "human" like, as if I can read his eyes or something, its cool being able to see his eyes so clearly and exactly what he's looking at.. and when he's staring me directly in the eye too.. I can't tell that sort of stuff with Cash's dark brown eyes. Yeah he's totally a lot smaller than I thought he was going to be.. then again, I really had no idea about Kelpies, but I knew that ASD's and BC's were on the medium-smaller size so I expected that range, but.. he's even smaller than a border collie or ASD. I imagine he will fill out a bit more yet, but.. some purebred Kelpies i've looked up are REALLY small! Its quite a perfect size actually i'm pretty happy I didn't end up with the Husky/Shepherd mix I was looking at before Thumper.. just would have been too big for our lifestyle.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Thumper's eyes are amazing, and almost able to put someone into a hypnotic state of serenity!
While I didn't own a shiba inu before, I have had an Akita Inu


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I imagine the Akitas/Shibas share a lot of characteristics being the Hunting japanese spitz breeds. Actually, I thought I read somewhere that Shiba inu meant "small dog" and Akita inu meant "large dog" in Japanese? or something like that. The Shiba is a wonderful breed nonetheless. I love Akitas they are just too big and hairy for my liking lol. Probably the only thing I dislike about Cash is the shedding. Everything else about him is perfect in my mind


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Here are some oldies, some of us and Cash few years ago when he was our only baby (if you couldn't tell lol), and some with Thumper a little more recent, but not recent, just dug them up thought i'd share.


Me and Cash (he's so photogenic lol)








My boyfriend and Cash








Cash & Thumper in the back of Grandpa's UTV after an excursion








Cash








Me and my boy again








Hangin out by the river enjoyin the view lol








Thumper helping me (more like getting in the way) while I work on my bike


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Few more from this past weekend taking a road trip up to Grandpas lodge


----------



## RacingRay (Dec 12, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## ReneeandSlayer (Dec 8, 2011)

I wants me a Thumper. LoL. Although as long as I have my pit I won't own a herding breed. She might retaliate if they started trying to round her up lol


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha yeah good point! Thumper hasn't shown a whole lot of herding instincts yet, just a typical dog lol. He's more of a fetch/play dog then a herding dog, not overly interested in chasing animals, terrified of big animals like horses, his hair stands up and he just barks at them until they go away, but he is very curious about birds these days, he'd love to get his paws on one. Ignores the rabbits living in our neighborhood, about the only thing I've seen him "herd" is a soccer ball, and i'm not sure if he's herding it or just making a fuss because its too big for him to pick up in his mouth so he just nudges it around the yard and barks at it lots lol. But yeah, probably safe not to pair a bully breed with a herding breed..just for safe measures lol but i'm sure its been done before. I can honestly say though, Thumper is a very submissive dog when it comes to other dogs, loves all dogs and tries to play with them.. but he avoids pit breeds like the plague, the only dogs he's ever shown unfriendliness to is a pit bull and an amstaff, my gf has them and I dont think they can come over to my house anymore because Thumper does not welcome them whatsoever . He doesn't see the breeds at the dogparks though because they are restricted and are not allowed to be walked offleash or anywhere in public without muzzles here so perhaps he's just not used to seeing them? Who knows.


----------



## ReneeandSlayer (Dec 8, 2011)

PackMomma said:


> Haha yeah good point! Thumper hasn't shown a whole lot of herding instincts yet, just a typical dog lol. He's more of a fetch/play dog then a herding dog, not overly interested in chasing animals, terrified of big animals like horses, his hair stands up and he just barks at them until they go away, but he is very curious about birds these days, he'd love to get his paws on one. Ignores the rabbits living in our neighborhood, about the only thing I've seen him "herd" is a soccer ball, and i'm not sure if he's herding it or just making a fuss because its too big for him to pick up in his mouth so he just nudges it around the yard and barks at it lots lol. But yeah, probably safe not to pair a bully breed with a herding breed..just for safe measures lol but i'm sure its been done before. I can honestly say though, Thumper is a very submissive dog when it comes to other dogs, loves all dogs and tries to play with them.. but he avoids pit breeds like the plague, the only dogs he's ever shown unfriendliness to is a pit bull and an amstaff, my gf has them and I dont think they can come over to my house anymore because Thumper does not welcome them whatsoever . He doesn't see the breeds at the dogparks though because they are restricted and are not allowed to be walked offleash or anywhere in public without muzzles here so perhaps he's just not used to seeing them? Who knows.


It is for the best, a responsible pit owner would NEVER be at a dog park. My girl loves all other dogs so far, she is also submissive but I constantly remind myself tat the breed is predisposed to dog aggression and I make sure she is always supervised. I am proud of her temperment and pacifism but I won't take it for granted. I want a gentle big dog for a companion with her.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree, although I know quite a few pits/staffy's that are excellent dogs - well mannered, etc but you definitely should never take them for granted. My friends pitbull broke his hand, by accident of course, and it was mostly HIS fault.. not the dogs, but he threw a box of raw hamburgers on the ground for a group of our dogs when we were out camping once, and his pit managed to get one that still had the paper wrapping attached to it, but there's 4 other dogs scrambling to get a hamburger and he reaches to rip the paper off his pitty's hamburger and he bit his hand and broke all the bones in his hand. OUch. Can't blame the dog though.. he is a very sweet well tempered pitbull and has never had aggression issues, but they're capable of seriously injuring a person or dog if provoked.

Another friend of mine has a pitbull, and she constantly complains how she can't bring him to a dog park without a muzzle... and complains that they are "restricted", and I'm just like "Why would you get dog then knowing they are a restricted breed if you don't want to abide by the laws of owning one, or don't agree with them?". IMO, some people just shouldn't own dogs.. especially bully breeds. I see it wayyyy too often where people buy pitbulls and the like to look "tough" or "cool", yet they complain their dog is restricted. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

A few recent ones. Thumper is approx 7.5 months now, he weighs approx 36 lbs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I can just never get enough of looking at Thumper when you post pics of him. He is just so handsome ......  Both of your dogs are beautiful though ... don't get me wrong there.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha thanks.. I will def keep them coming as often as I can. Its wonderful watching a dog grow up and taking pics along the way to remember him at certain stages lol.

In the meantime though, I got some pics of Thumpers dad, Cruiser and his mom, Mabelle


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He sure looks like Dad!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

He definitely looks like a Kelpie.


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Here are some more I took in the backyard on Sunday. As you can tell, its almost middle of January, I live in Alberta and there's NO SNOW! We haven't had much snow, and temps have been super warm..not normal for this time of year. It was +10 C this weekend, about 50 F. Normally this time of year were sitting in about 3ft of snow, constant blizzards, and about -25C (13 F) and sometimes close to -40C with the windchill. Its crazy...thanks global warming... Alberta's farmers will not be pleased this year. Anyway.. pics!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! I love those dogs! 

No snow here again ... tomorrow close to 50 degrees ... tomorrow ... a long long hike in the woods!


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

No snow in Ontario, either.


----------



## lagger (Jan 7, 2012)

Good looking dogs


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

so nice!  they look very handsome


----------



## ZeppelinAndRoxy (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow they're beautiful! thanks for sharing!


----------



## deputy diesel (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are some of our purebred Kelpie TUCO. He is 10 months old.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh he looks so much like Thumper! Minus the floppy ears! That is so strange, I'm not sure i've ever seen pictures of a P/B Kelpie with floppy ears! Very cool!

Thumper's dad was a P/B Kelpie, his Mom was 3/4 Border collie and 1/4 Australian shepherd. ALL of the pups in the litter looked like purebred Kelpies, with the standard kelpie colors too! Out of 7, 4 were brown/tan, 1 was fawn/tan, 1 black/tan, and one black.

They are such beautiful, intelligent dogs. Thumpers intense eyes get the best of sometimes, I'm sure Tucos' do too  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

These dogs are slowly becoming close to the top of my favorite breed list.  They are so awesome.


----------



## deputy diesel (Jan 12, 2012)

I havent even seen pictures of a kelpie with floppy ears either. his father was a black and tan pb and was pointed ears. his mother was pb brown and red. she had one floppy ear. That would go up when she was interested in something or working. 
There were mostly black and tan puppies in his litter. he was the darkest red. almost looks black the the light is low. but in the sun he shines.

im jealous that Thumper is into the Frisbee. lol

They are an amazing breed. easily trained, very intelligent, lots of personality. and he is the only kelpie around here. they are not as common as some breeds. no one ever knows what he is. but they all love his eyes.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

deputy diesel said:


> I havent even seen pictures of a kelpie with floppy ears either. his father was a black and tan pb and was pointed ears. his mother was pb brown and red. she had one floppy ear. That would go up when she was interested in something or working.
> There were mostly black and tan puppies in his litter. he was the darkest red. almost looks black the the light is low. but in the sun he shines.
> 
> im jealous that Thumper is into the Frisbee. lol
> ...


Haha I totally agree! Thumper is a quick learner that's for sure. Not much he doesn't already know or do at 7 months old. We have the ball throwing device which he fetches/retrieves at the dog parks, and just actually learned how to play frisbee. We started out tossing toys in the living room, up high and in fronto of him to catch, then the other day I found his frisbee buried in the yard so I dug it out and tossed it and he jumped up and fetched it..then again, and again, and again.. lol. He knows lots of obedience commands and tricks.. one handed high fives, double handed high fives, roll over, play dead, shake a paw,get your leash, sit pretty etc. loves playing hide and seek in the house too lol. Definitely lots of personality. He also knows "treadmill", I wish I could teach him to turn it on but that's probably not possible, but as soon as I say the word "treadmill", he bolts for the machine and sits and waits until I turn it on for him. What can I say? He loves exercise lol.

I haven't seen or heard of any Kelpies around here either. Thumpers dad was shot and killed by farmers, because he was chasing their cattle, and majority of his siblings went to ranches and farms to work as herders in BC and a few in here in Alberta. Thumper is a spoiled house dog. But I get the same reactions in public too, "OMG what is he.. he's eyes are gorgeous!" When he was smaller, most people guessed he was either a miniature pinscher or a doberman puppy... LOL. He's very small, actually. NOt sure what your pup weighs in at but, Thumper is about 35lbs and maybe 20" tall at most.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

couple most recent.. 



View attachment 31089
View attachment 31090
View attachment 31091
View attachment 31092


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Some from visiting my Dads place this past weekend..


----------



## mattmathis (Jan 19, 2012)

Very Beautiful dogs! Both of them! I love those eyes on Thumper, very intense!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks!

Here's some more...


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I still can't believe Thumper isn't pure Kelpie. Genetics are funny like that I guess.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> I still can't believe Thumper isn't pure Kelpie. Genetics are funny like that I guess.


totally funny - to be honest, I realized after the fact that the people I bought Thumper from were backyard breeders. They had several litters with his parents and I didn't realize this until the day I had came to pick him up. Anyway, they had told me that every litter between his Kelpie dad, and border collie/aussie mom, every single pup in every litter looked like a purebred Kelpie. These people kinda piss me off now, they were such a nice couple, but she added me on Facebook and kept in touch with me and told me Thumpers Dad was killed, and all his brothers and sisters found homes on ranches, they then adopted several other intact dogs a bull mastiff and a catahoula, and started breeding them as well and trying to sell the puppies. That's all these people do is take unwanted dogs that are being given away on Kijiji or something like that, and breed them and sell the puppies for insane amounts of money. I feel ashamed for every buying a dog from them, but I do not regret Thumper.

Here is a really poor quality picture of both his parents. Can't really see Momma very well but she is a border collie/ aussie shepherd mix.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

So its been quite a while since I posted pics of the boys! Here are a few within the last couple of months. Thumper is 10 months now.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Few more recents..


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ... I just love that Thumper!  Such a pretty dog!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Abbylynn!

Thumper is maturing into not only a very handsome, but very well behaved and chill dog! The last few weeks, he has developed into a very, very different pup then what he was and has been the last 9 or so months. He must have grown out of the puppy/adolescent stage. He has only a portion of the energy he did before, and has a very good off switch now. He's morphing into the habits of my 6 year old Shiba, which is quite nice. They are getting along better than ever now too, probably because Thumper has chilled down a couple notches and loves to just hang out and ly beside Cash somewhere in the house and have long naps. I"m thinking maybe this is the teenager stage where they get extremely lazy and sleepy or something? lol


----------

